# Daily Mail: Mobile phone use may impair sperm quality



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

Another one for the blokes, a study (and not the first one for those of us interested in this stuff) by researchers from Queens University, Canada, found that mobile use "may lower sperm quality and lead to a decrease in fertility."  It goes into the why and how.  Can't remember when this one appeared also, probably last Tuesday since that's the 'Health' pages day, but it's on the health section on the site at the mo. (don't know how you find it after it changes though because I am useless at computer stuff!)


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

here's the link
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-1389043/Family-planning-Mobile-phone-use-lower-male-fertility.html

/links


----------



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

Thank you!!


----------

